# it's your call/shout



## Theseus (Jan 16, 2012)

If something is your call, it is up to you to make a decision on the matter/It's your decision
--I wouldn't do it, but it's your call/shout.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 16, 2012)

Η απόφαση είναι δική σου
Έχεις την κίνηση
Η μπάλα είναι στο γήπεδό σου
Είναι δικό σου θέμα / δική σου δουλειά


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 16, 2012)

Θα έλεγα ότι το "είναι δικό σου θέμα/δουλειά" δείχνει αποστασιοποίηση αυτού που το λέει (είναι δικό σου θέμα = δεν με ενδιαφέρει) ενώ το "it's your call" είναι παραχώρηση (_αφήνω την απόφαση σε σένα_, _είναι δική σου απόφαση_ ή, όπως έλεγε κι μια παλιά, τηλεοπτική σειρά, _"εσύ αποφασίζεις"_).

Το "η μπάλα είναι στο γήπεδό σου", θα το άφηνα για το "the ball is in your court". Το λέμε και "παίξε μπάλα". Σχετικά και τα "δώσε/παίξε" (είναι η σειρά σου) και "δώσε και σώσε" (ειρωνικό).


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2012)

Το «Εσύ αποφασίζεις» που λες, είναι και το πιο γρήγορο. Πάει κουτί στο παράδειγμα, μάλιστα.


----------



## cougr (Jan 16, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Θα έλεγα ότι το "είναι δικό σου θέμα/δουλειά" δείχνει αποστασιοποίηση αυτού που το λέει (είναι δικό σου θέμα = δεν με ενδιαφέρει) .......



Χρησιμοποιείται και με την παραπάνω έννοια. Π.χ. "It's your call as to whether you go out with him or not and I don't really care, but don't say I didn't warn you."


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 17, 2012)

Εγώ σου είπα τι να κάνεις, αλλά ξα σου! 

Για να δώσουμε και λίγο φολκλόρ χρώμα στο νήμα... Ή μήπως ρουστίκ; :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 17, 2012)

cougr said:


> Χρησιμοποιείται και με την παραπάνω έννοια. Π.χ. "It's your call as to whether you go out with him or not and I don't really care, but don't say I didn't warn you."



Πάλι έχει την έννοια του "_εγώ δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα/δεν είναι στο χέρι μου_". Αυτό που δίνει την έννοια "_δεν με νοιάζει_", στην παραπάνω πρόταση, είναι ακριβώς το "_I don't really care_". Γενικά, υπάρχουν οι διαφορετικές έννοιες:

1. it's your decision = your call
2. it's your problem = I don't care

Θα έλεγα ότι η απόδοση "_δικό σου θέμα/δουλειά_", είναι μόνο για το δεύτερο.


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2012)

Εμένα, πρέπει να ομολογήσω, μου άρεσε το «Ξα σου». Για τους Κρητικούς δεν υπάρχει πιο σύντομη και πιο εκφραστική απόδοση. :)


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 17, 2012)

Ανάλογα με τα συμφραζόμενα και το ύφος, «κάνε ό,τι σου καπνίσει/ ό,τι σε φωτίσει».


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 17, 2012)

nickel said:


> Εμένα, πρέπει να ομολογήσω, μου άρεσε το «Ξα σου». Για τους Κρητικούς δεν υπάρχει πιο σύντομη και πιο εκφραστική απόδοση. :)


Κι εγώ δεν το έχω ξανακούσει ποτέ -- ούτε στα δύο χρόνια που έζησα στην Κρήτη.


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2012)

Δεν είναι σπάνιο. Έχει λήμμα στο slang.gr και είναι μέχρι και όνομα ξενοδοχείου!


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 17, 2012)

Κάθε μέρα σχεδόν το έλεγε η γιαγιά κι ο παππούς μου, το λέει η μάνα μου, το λέω κι εγώ σε πολλές περιπτώσεις που ταιριάζει (και είναι πάρα πολλές φορές... χαχαχα) 

Απορώ, Άλεξ! Μήπως έκανες παρέα με πρωτευουσιάνους, αθηναΐζοντες; :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 17, 2012)

nickel said:


> Εμένα, πρέπει να ομολογήσω, μου άρεσε το «Ξα σου». Για τους Κρητικούς δεν υπάρχει πιο σύντομη και πιο εκφραστική απόδοση. :)



Φυσικά και υπάρχει: τζάσε.

Α, για τους Κρητικούς.


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2012)

Καλό για το _Beat it_, πάντως.


----------



## daeman (Jan 17, 2012)

Να ρωτήσω επειδή δεν το ξέρω: ποιο «τζάσε», από πού; Γιατί υπάρχει το _τζάσε_ - προστακτική του _τζάζω _(αόρ. _έτζασα_) των καλιαρντών - που σημαίνει όμως «φύγε», «σπάσε», «κάν' την», just beat it (τζους, τζάσε! ;)). Το _τζάζω_ σημαίνει _φεύγω, διώχνω, πετώ_.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 17, 2012)

Και "_δρόμο_" ή "ουστ" (πιο κοντά στο κρητικό).


----------



## daeman (Jan 17, 2012)

Επειδή κάτι δεν καταλαβαίνω, κάτι μου ξεφεύγει: Το «ξα σου» σημαίνει «είναι στην εξουσία σου, εσύ αποφασίζεις και κάνε ό,τι καταλαβαίνεις». Το «τζάσε» σημαίνει «φύγε». Τι σχέση έχουν αυτά τα δυο;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 17, 2012)

Είναι επειδή μπλέξαμε μέσα και το _Beat It_ (εκεί κολλάει το "δρόμο" και "ουστ"). Απλά ο nickel είπε ότι για τους Κρητικούς είναι η πιο σύντομη και πιο περιεκτικη απόδοση του "it's your call", αλλά με την έννοια που το λένε οι Κρητικοί -όπως το έχω ακούσει εγώ, τουλάχιστον-, είναι σχεδόν συνώνυμο του "καλά, άντε γεια" (μη μας ζαλίζεις τον έρωτα, ξεφορτώσου, τζάσε).


----------



## daeman (Jan 17, 2012)

Αν το άκουσες έτσι από Κρητικό, κάπου υπάρχει παρερμηνεία, ή στον πομπό ή στον δέκτη. Είναι πολύ παλιά φράση για ν' αλλάξει σημασία τώρα πια, στα πίσω πίσω. 
Αν έγινε κι αυτό - που εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν έχω καμία τέτοια πληροφορία - έρχονται όντως τα ύστερα του κόσμου φέτος. mg:


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 17, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Απορώ, Άλεξ! Μήπως έκανες παρέα με πρωτευουσιάνους, αθηναΐζοντες; :)


Όχι, αντίθετα. Στο σχολείο που δίδασκα ήμουν η μόνη "ξένη" (μη Κρητικιά, δηλαδή).


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 17, 2012)

daeman said:


> Αν το άκουσες έτσι από Κρητικό, κάπου υπάρχει παρερμηνεία, ή στον πομπό ή στον δέκτη. Είναι πολύ παλιά φράση για ν' αλλάξει σημασία τώρα πια, στα πίσω πίσω.
> Αν έγινε κι αυτό - που εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν έχω καμία τέτοια πληροφορία - έρχονται όντως τα ύστερα του κόσμου φέτος. mg:



Πιθανότατα. Δεν φημίζομαι για την συμπάθειά μου στις διαλεκτικές ποικιλίες.:devil:


----------



## daeman (Jan 17, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Πιθανότατα. Δεν φημίζομαι για την συμπάθειά μου στις διαλεκτικές ποικιλίες.:devil:


Εγώ τις συμπαθώ, όλες. Εσύ, ξα σου. :)
Με τη σημασία που γράφω παραπάνω (όπως θέλεις, όπως νομίζεις, it's your call) - όχι ουστ.


----------



## cougr (Jan 18, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Πάλι έχει την έννοια του "_εγώ δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα/δεν είναι στο χέρι μου_". Αυτό που δίνει την έννοια "_δεν με νοιάζει_", στην παραπάνω πρόταση, είναι ακριβώς το "_I don't really care_". Γενικά, υπάρχουν οι διαφορετικές έννοιες:
> 
> 1. it's your decision = your call
> 2. it's your problem = I don't care
> ...



Εκείνο που εννοούσα τέλος πάντων, είναι ότι ενίοτε εμπεριέχει ή τουλάχιστον υπαινίσσεται το είναι δική σου δουλειά/υπόθεση με την εξής έννοια:  Εσύ φέρεις ευθύνη για την απόφαση και θα πρέπει (ή το σωστό θα ήταν) να ληφθεί από σένα, χρησιμοποιώντας την δική σου κρίση και εκτίμηση της κατάστασης/του ζητήματος. 

ΥΓ: Τώρα είδα και τον ορισμό του _ξα σου_ στο Slang.gr που τα λέει πολύ καλύτερα από μένα.


----------



## daeman (Jan 18, 2012)

Να το πω και αλλιώς: _υπ' ευθύνη σου._ Οι νομικοί θα 'χουν κι άλλα, φαντάζομαι. Πολύ καλός ο ορισμός και το παράδειγμα για το _ξα σου_ στο slang.gr. Είναι κοινή, χρηστική φράση πάντως, γιατί με δυο λεξούλες λέει όλα αυτά, ορθά κοφτά.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 18, 2012)

Ο ορισμός του ξα σου στο σλανγκρ είναι φοβερός  Επιβεβαιώνω τη σημασία, αν και είμαι μπλέντεντ κρητικιά, όχι σινγκλ μολτ, κι εγώ μόνο έτσι το ξέρω.


----------



## Themis (Jan 18, 2012)

Palavra said:


> είμαι μπλέντεντ κρητικιά, όχι σινγκλ μολτ


Κι εγώ νόμιζα ότι ήταν Γκλένκριτις και τη φοβόμουνα...


----------



## daeman (Jan 18, 2012)

Themis said:


> Κι εγώ νόμιζα ότι ήταν Γκλένκριτις και τη φοβόμουνα...



_Taloscrete_ by Cragganmore [Πλειστοχάρακας (σημ. 4)], Isle of Juraki (τζούρα + ρακή). Κάτσε να πιούμε μια! 
Knocksdhu down with a single whiff, and it's a fast whiffle, too.


----------



## VickyN (Jan 18, 2012)

Κι "εσύ κάνεις κουμάντο" θα μπορουσες να το πεις.


----------



## Earion (Jan 20, 2012)

*Αξιά -- ξια*

... Η εκ του *εξουσία *παραγωγή του εν Κρήτη λεγομένου _ξια μου_, _ξια σου_, _ξια του_ κλπ. = επ’ εμοί, επί σοι, επ’ αυτώ εστι, προσκρούει εις φωνητικάς δυσκολίας· πρβλ. παρουσία, δευτέρα παρουσία, παρουσιάζομαι, εξουσία, δεν έχει εξουσία, εξουσιάζω, απουσία κλπ., πάντα αλώβητα. Επειδή δε και η εκ του *αξία *παραγωγή αυτού δεν είναι σημασιολογικώς σαφής, διά τούτο ανάγκη μακροτέρου λόγου προς εύρεσιν και απόδειξιν του ετύμου. Προς τον σκοπόν τούτον λέγω τάδε.

[Ακολουθεί εκτεταμένη ανάλυση του πώς, ενώ παλαιότερα τα εις --ια ή --εια ουσιαστικά σχηματίζονταν από ρήματα ή από ειδικά επίθετα, αργότερα το κοινό γλωσσικό αίσθημα επεξέτεινε τη δημιουργία τους από ποικίλα ρήματα, ονόματα, επίθετα κλπ., και μάλιστα σε τέτοιο βαθμό ώστε να συνυπάρχουν δύο τύποι του ίδιου ουσιαστικού, ο ένας με κατάληξη --ια και ο άλλος με κατάληξη --ησιά ή --ισιά, λ.χ. αλώνι > αλωνιά και αλωνισιά, αρμέγω > αρμεγιά και αρμεξιά, δακάνω > δακανιά και δακασιά, πατώ > πατεά (_μια πατεά χωράφι_) > πατιά και πατησιά, τσιμπώ > τσιμπιά και τσιμπησιά, χτυπώ > χτυπιά και χτυπησιά κλπ.]

Και νυν επανέλθωμεν επί το εν αρχή *αξιά*. Καθ’ ον τρόπον ελέγετο _μαλιά_, _ερημιά_, _μακαριά_, _ευχαριστιά_, _λειτουργιά_, _δουλειά _κλπ. παρά το _μαλώνω_, _ερημώνω_, _μακαρίζω_, _ευχαριστώ_, _λειτουργώ_, _δουλεύω _κλπ., ούτως ελέχθη παρά το *αξιώνω *το νέον αφηρημένον όνομα *αξιά*. Το ρήμα _αξιώνω _δηλοί κρίνω τινά άξιον, λ.χ. 
_ο θεός ηξίωσεν αυτόν της επουρανίου βασιλείας, 
αξιώθησαν να λάβουν από τον θεόν μεγάλα καλά, 
να αξιωθήτε να λάβετε παρομοίαν χάριν_ κλπ.​
Εκ τούτων προήλθεν η έννοια του χορηγώ, παρέχω, δίδω, λ.χ. 
_ο θεός να μου τ’ αξιώση να σε ιδώ μεγάλο, 
ο θεός να μας αξιώση να εορτάσωμεν και του χρόνου_ κλπ.​
Κατά ταύτα ελέχθη _πολλά βάσανα μ’ αξίωσεν αυτός ο άνθρωπος_ = προυξένησε, παρέσχε. Εκ τούτου εσχηματίσθη η _αξιά _επί του κεχορηγημένου, περασχημένου, δεδομένου, του κτήματος, λ.χ. να ’ρθώ ή όχι; Ξια σου = επί σοί εστι, τούτο είναι κτήμα σου. Εν άλλοις λόγοις το _αξιά _ελέχθη εις δήλωσιν του αποτελέσματος παρά το _αξιώνω_, όπως το _ερημιά _παρά το _ερημώνω _κτλ. Διά την σύνδεσιν δε του _αξιά _προς το μου, σου, του, μας κλπ. απώλεσε το αρκτικόν *α* [εξ ου] *ξια*· διά την σύνδεσιν πάλιν δε προς το εγώ, εσύ, εμένα, εσένα, εκείνος κλπ. έλαβε το εν αρχή *ε*, *εξά σου*, όπως και το _ελόγου σου_, _ευτός_, _ετούτος _κλπ.

Γ. Ν. Χατζηδάκις, _Αθηνά _24 (1912), σ. 335-338.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 20, 2012)

Τι ωραίο! Δεν ήξερα τίποτα από όλα αυτά.


Themis said:


> Κι εγώ νόμιζα ότι ήταν Γκλένκριτις και τη φοβόμουνα...


Άσε, Κρίταν Ρήγκαλ και πολύ μου πέφτει


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2012)

Μπράβο, Earion, με γλίτωσες καταδύσεις, πιθανότατα άκαρπες. (Ή μπορεί να έβγαζα απλώς μαργαριτάρια.)


----------



## Earion (Jan 20, 2012)

Δωράκι στους Κρητικούς φίλους, γιατί κι εμένα ο εκ Πελοποννήσου κύρης μου, παρότι είχε κάνει μια πενταετία μόνο στην Κρήτη ως δημόσιος υπάλληλος, είχε ενθουσιαστεί από το "ξα σου" και μου το κοπανούσε σε κάθε ευκαιρία!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 20, 2012)

Βρε παιδιά, με βάζετε σε μεγάλη απορία. Μήπως δεν το λένε στα Χανιά;


----------



## Palavra (Jan 20, 2012)

Δέι ντου. Η σκούφια της εξ ημών μπλέντεντ Κρητικιάς (δηλαδή η δικιά μου) βαστάει από τη Βενετία της Ελλάδας (μη χάσουμε και δεν έχουμε καμιά ιμιτασιόν ξένη πόλη) και επομένως η προαναφερθείσα (η Κρητικιά, όχι η σκούφια) βεβαιώνει ότι οι εκ Κρήτης συγγενείς της το χρησιμοποιούσαν/ούν κανονικά, _*ξιά σου*_. :)


----------



## Themis (Jan 20, 2012)

Ψωμοτύρι το είχανε στα Χανιά και στον Αποκόρωνα.


----------



## daeman (Jun 5, 2014)

Unswerving.

Se non è vero, è ben trovato.


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2014)

daeman said:


> Se non è vero, è ben trovato.



Ben trovato, ben trovato.

http://www.snopes.com/military/lighthouse.asp


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 5, 2014)

Συγγνώμη, χρειάζεται το Snopes; Υπάρχουν φάροι που δεν είναι καταχωρισμένοι στους ναυτικούς χάρτες; Μόνο άσχετος από ναυσιπλοΐα μπορεί να περάσει για πραγματική ιστορία αυτό το ωραίο αστειάκι.


----------

